# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم Easy-Jtag ByZ3X Team  EasyJTAG Suite Version 1.0.47.0

## gsm_bouali

*EasyJTAG Suite Version 1.0.47.0 Daily Update  
 Added:
- support modem ZTE MF637 (Read/Write)
- support modem Huawei E220** (Read/Write)
- support modem Huawei E219** (Read/Write)
- support Huawei CDMA 2822 (Read/Write)
- support Huawei CDMA 2823 (Read/Write)*

----------

